# 746 lb. bear!



## JOETHECROW (Dec 1, 2011)

You just gotta see this thing.

 Young hunter nabs enormous black bear
 Updated: Thursday, 24 Nov 2011, 9:16 AM EST
 Published : Wednesday, 23 Nov 2011, 10:00 PM EST

 [*]Jacquie Walker
 [*]Posted by: Eli George[/ul]


 ULYSSES, P.A. (WIVB) - Philip Smith of Ulysses, Pennsylvania, a retired forest ranger, sent us a Report It! picture of a record-setting bear shot during a recent hunting trip.
 Smith says 18 year-old Jonathan Byler shot the largest bear on record in Pennsylvania this season, a 746 pound black bear taken in Potter County last Saturday. The Pennsylvania Game Commission confirms the kill, reporting the next largest bear processed at check stations so far this season weighed 734 pounds and was killed in Wayne County, PA.
 Thirteen people from Byler's hunting party were needed to carry the animal out of the woods, and Byler asked Smith to document the kill.
 Smith, who has known the family for years, says Byler is Amish and he believes the family will use the bear for meat and will donate the pelt to a taxidermist.

 This is about 60 miles from us. Simply the largest living thing that could be living in the woods around here....
 Kind of a shame to shoot him, but WOW![/align][/align]


----------



## carobran (Dec 1, 2011)

geeeezzzzz!!......i bet it was fun getting him outta the woods![].........if you shoot one of those here you get a $500,000 fine[8|][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 1, 2011)

A kid 19 years old got a 660 pounder up here  700 plus wow. im going out tomorrow,hope  I don't run into one in the dark [:-]

 I hate when people shoot those little 80 pound cubs and post ther pic like they are some great warrior hunter. It sickens me. you have to be a different breed to think that is a triumph.


----------



## cookie (Dec 1, 2011)

WOW..and I thought this 550 lb bear shot in Washinghton Cty, NY was big....


----------



## bottle34nut (Dec 1, 2011)

i think 750lbs is the largest killed in new jersey,  but they definitley get bigger here.  they live on garbage from private homes and restaurants.  and you cant hunt with rifles in new jersey.  black powder or shotgun.  ohhh and thats when they allow the bear hunt.  we are overrun by them,  as well as deer.  im not a hunter so dont give me a hard time...lol  greg


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> You just gotta see this thing.
> 
> ...


 That's 1 big azz bear!----[8|]--i have to agree -what a shame to kill it.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Joe,

 Thanks for that story. If you see Jonathan, tell him I'd love to buy that guy's gall bladder. Geeze, can you imagine the pomade jars you could fill with a specimen like that.


----------



## ironmountain (Dec 2, 2011)

Holy cow! that thing is huge! Up here they stay 250-300ish..that is a monster bear..


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree it's a shame to kill one that is probably old and has gotten to be that size (unless he had become a menace to people).  And that would be our own fault anyway, for feeding a bear.  I'm wondering if that is close to grizzly proportions.  I'm just not into the killing animals thing.  I try to not eat them either.  I know many like to hunt, though.


----------



## VTdigger (Dec 14, 2011)

Such a beautiful animal, I could never kill something so majestic unless it was life and death.  I don't hunt but have many friends who do, I'm not against hunting as long as people hunt responsibly and with respect to the animal.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 14, 2011)

I got this one a few years ago ,9 yard shot, 9 hours to get it out a mile and a half .


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 15, 2011)

Meyers,

 How much did that one weigh?

 PD


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 15, 2011)

250# always shoot one near a road ,lesson learned.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 15, 2011)

There are black bears abounding around here, but I have never even thought about killing one. Well, except for the one that broke into our mountain home a few years back; I had to make an exception for his B&E a**. No match for a Winchester .45-90.


----------



## woody (Dec 15, 2011)

I eat what I kill. I don't kill for the sake of killing something. I am fortunate to be able to supply my freezer during hunting season.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm thinking myersdigger shot my mother in law.....


----------

